# Powermatic 4224 24" Lathe



## Delta356

WoW, I would like one like that some day. Is it USA made??? Thats a lot cast iron.
Congrats on your new toy.

Take Care, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's a great lathe and a great review!

Thanks for posting!
-Jim, aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
Latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


----------



## davidroberts

buy the best, cry once. congrats, it's a beauty. and that is coming from someone that doesn't turn, even just a little bit.


----------



## jspelbring

Micheal - I'm not sure if it's USA made or not (I suspect not). I believe this one was made around 2005? Yeah, it's quite the boat anchor - I really like heavy cast iron machinery.


----------



## Bertha

*the solution seems to be a ziplock baggie over the switch housing*
.
Wow! That's really surprising for a machine of this caliber.
.
Great and thorough review. Thanks!


----------



## croessler

Jon,

If you were not aware Robust makes a Swing away type of option for the 3520 tail stock. I wonder if this would fit the 4224?


----------



## jspelbring

Chris,

Sadly, the devices out there for the 3520 are not compatible. I looked at the Robust and the Swing Away by Butler. I'll either build up a cart, or make something myself. It's not a huge deal, but it would be nice to have.

-Jon


----------



## croessler

I understand…. I have the 3520b and would like to be able to move the tailstock out of the way easily.


----------



## Sanity

Congratulations, that is one serious lathe. I can't imagine that you will ever need to upgrade again…....! The only thing I would like with something that big is a knee bar switch.

I am currently thinking about upgrading from my Delta midi to the 3520b. I am trying to see what price I can negotiate.


----------



## Swindlehurstguy

That is a great piece of hardware, I had a Wadkin RS pattern makers lathe. (1600 lbs) which I sold in a moment of insanity, but somehow, I'm inclined to prefer the Powermatic, my dream machine for one day… Yup, I'm all envy here, Godzilla is a beast, you are really fortunate to have such a nice machine. It will give years and years of great service no doubt. 
Regards and great turning
Brent


----------



## helluvawreck

I'm just getting into turning and I sure would like to have one like that for my new shop. I've done enough turning now to know that I will like it. However, I've read a lot of cases about how people end up going through 3 or 4 lathes before they get to the one they end up with. I probably won't get one like that but I sure would like to. Thanks for the review. It's a beautiful machine and I like PM.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## ldl

Jon I have the 3520B and love it. If I could have found one like that I'd a jumped on it like a duck on a June bug for sure. I know they make a bracket to remove the tailstock but with a Son and brother that welds I will make my on as soon as I have room for it. That would be an option for you if you weld or know someonr that does. I also have seen several places where the owner built their own bed extentions.

Congratulations on a great lathe find and I know you will enjoy this for years to come.


----------

